# Jonsered cs2250cs or echo cs-590-20?



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello!

I'm currently pondering the purchase of a chainsaw for home use. Primary use will be brush cutting (honeysuckle bushes it the wazoo), some smaller trees, and trimming firewood. I don't need anything big enough to cut a redwood into pieces, but something reliable that will last.  I've been looking at the two models mentioned in the subject line.

Thoughts? (Can of worms opened!)

Thanks for thoughts in advance!


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't know much about echo. I do know a fair amount about Jonsered and Husky.

The Jonsered 2250 is the same saw as the Husky 450. Take your pick red or orange . Same saw under the cover. Good 50cc homeowner and farm saw. It's a plastic clam shell design. That's not a bad thing it's just not as solidly constructed as a commercial grade saw with magnesium cases and the cylinder bolted directly to the cases. Still though a well designed saw that should work well for years.

The echo is a 60cc saw. Also im assuming it's a commercial grade type of construction. So if the price is the same, I would probably choose the echo. Bigger displacement saw with magnesium case construction makes the decision easy for me.

If the Jonsered is less cost then it comes down to the price point you want to be at and what fits your needs better.

If I were spending my money, and it had to be one of these saws, I'd take the echo. And I am a Jonsered fan, I own 2 of them, and have been a husky fan for a long time ( husky owns Jonsered )

If you like the 50cc saws you may want to consider looking at the Dolmar 5105. It's 50cc and professional grade. It's engineered and manufactured in Germany and is one nice saw. I'm guessing the price is in the same ball park of the saws your looking at. Dolmar represents a great value for the amount of saw you get for the money.


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 4, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> I don't know much about echo. I do know a fair amount about Jonsered and Husky.
> 
> The Jonsered 2250 is the same saw as the Husky 450. Take your pick red or orange . Same saw under the cover. Good 50cc homeowner and farm saw. It's a plastic clam shell design. That's not a bad thing it's just not as solidly constructed as a commercial grade saw with magnesium cases and the cylinder bolted directly to the cases. Still though a well designed saw that should work well for years.
> 
> ...


I like the looks of the Dolmar, my only reservation is distance to a dealer for repairs ~2 hr each way. I have a husky dealer about ten minutes from home and a home depot right across the street from work...

Question regarding the Dolmar. How important is pitch? Thoughts on Dolmar 510a?


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 5, 2016)

Fulkrum78 said:


> I like the looks of the Dolmar, my only reservation is distance to a dealer for repairs ~2 hr each way. I have a husky dealer about ten minutes from home and a home depot right across the street from work...
> 
> Question regarding the Dolmar. How important is pitch? Thoughts on Dolmar 510a?



By pitch I assume you are asking about chain pitch. On a 50cc saw ( really any saw under 60cc ) I believe a .325 pitch bar and chain is your best option. The reason is because .325 chain is lighter than regular 3/8 pitch chain. The idea is to not rob the saws power too much just to spin the chain since 50cc saws produce less power and torque. You can run regular 3/8 chain on a 50cc saw more so with a shorter bar say 16 inch or less. However on my 50cc saw I run .325 pitch chain. It just cuts faster.

Most if not all of your 50cc saws will probably come with .325  The Dolmar 5105 is a very strong saw and I'm not sure but perhaps  they are fitted with a 3/8. You can run either. 

On the echo, because it's a 60cc saw, you could run either .325 or the larger and heavier 3/8 pitch regular chain. I'm guessing the 60cc echo comes fitted in 3/8 though. 

Both pitches of chain cut fine when sharp. If dull then no chain in the world will cut good.

If your looking at small says around 40cc or less, they usually run what's called a low profile 3/8 chain which is smaller and lighter yet than .325.

As for Dolmar ya that's a far drive to a dealer. And dealer support is important especially if you don't do your own maintenance. The Dolmar 510 is also an excellent saw. To the best of my knowledge it still uses commercial grade construction. It's basically a bigger Dolmar 421 which uses commercial grade construction but is smaller at 42cc. I know this because I've used one before ( 421) and was very impressed.

If you go handle the Dolmar, compared to the Jonsered 2250 and Husky 450 anyways, I think you will sense the overall quality feel and looks of the construction on it as just simply being better put together. Hard to describe but should be obvious when you handle them.

That said though the Johnsered 2250 and Husky 450 are excellent saws too and I know a couple guys who have processed a lot of firewood with them.

If you like the Jonsered 2250 like I mentioned it is a Husky 450. So if you have a husky dealer that could be an option. Also if you sell the saw later on, you might have an easier time selling the Husky than you would the Jonsered just because of the better brand recognition. Although that probably depends on what's big in your area.

You could also look at the Stihl 271. I don't know pricing but it's probably around the same as the ones your looking at. It's a nice 50cc homeowner and farm saw. Same type of construction as the Jonsered and Huskys your looking at. Seems like a good saw but I don't have any experience with it.


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 5, 2016)

Apparently the echo is the less professional model in their line, with plastic handle and whatnot...

I like Stihl (my dad has one I borrow when I can), and the same place that sells Husky sells their products. I may stop in and take a look around tomorrow. 

I like the Dolmar a lot. I guess the real question is whether going to a dealer vs a general chainsaw repair is a big deal?


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 5, 2016)

Fulkrum78 said:


> Apparently the echo is the less professional model in their line, with plastic handle and whatnot...
> 
> I like Stihl (my dad has one I borrow when I can), and the same place that sells Husky sells their products. I may stop in and take a look around tomorrow.
> 
> I like the Dolmar a lot. I guess the real question is whether going to a dealer vs a general chainsaw repair is a big deal?



I don't know much about echo.

Dolmar is excellent . Their biggest problem is a lack of dealers. So brand awareness suffers too. But they are an old brand and been around as long as Stihl. In certain parts of the country they are very popular. They are owned by Makita the power tool company. But their saws ( both Dolmar and Makita) are made by Dolmar at the plant in Germany.

I think a general repair shop would be fine unless you needed warranty stuff. Obviously a general repair shop probably doesn't stock parts either. So if you need repair it might take longer.

As for chain just remember .325 and 3/8 are not interchangeable. To change from one to another requires not only a new bar but also a different drive sprocket. Honestly I'd probably just run whatever the saw comes with.

Also 50cc saws will come fitted with low kick back chain ( I think it's a requirement some law or something not sure they just all do) so you can fit a full chisel non safety chain on it and see improved cutting efficiency in whatever pitch it's fitted with.  Perhaps work that into the deal. Most dealers will throw in an extra chain with a saw purchase.


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 5, 2016)

I ran across a (used) Makita dcs642120q. 20", 64cc on Home Depot's site for $322. Thoughts?


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 5, 2016)

Fulkrum78 said:


> I ran across a (used) Makita dcs642120q. 20", 64cc on Home Depot's site for $322. Thoughts?



Excellent saw. It's a blue Dolmar 6400 same exact saw. Bigger designed saw and heavier than what your looking at. Also much more powerful and capable in big wood. Closer in performance to a 70cc saw than a 60cc saw. 

Home Depot has those for their rental fleet. They don't sell them new I don't think. So it's a used rental. Look it over good because rentals get used by lots of inexperienced users who don't give a crap about the tool .

If the saws clean and in great shape it's a good deal at that price.


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 5, 2016)

Two in town for sale. Might take a drive tomorrow...


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 5, 2016)

Fulkrum78 said:


> I ran across a (used) Makita dcs642120q. 20", 64cc on Home Depot's site for $322. Thoughts?



For your intended use, weight and bulk would be a major downside of that saw.  As an owner of a 6401, there's no way I'd want to be doing that trimming and brush cutting with it.  Hold one in the air as if performing a sideways cut, and you'll quickly know what I mean.


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 5, 2016)

TreePointer said:


> For your intended use, weight and bulk would be a major downside of that saw.  As an owner of a 6401, there's no way I'd want to be doing that trimming and brush cutting with it.  Hold one in the air as if performing a sideways cut, and you'll quickly know what I mean.



I agree 100 percent. I lost track of what your intended use will be. I re read the 1 st post.

A 50cc will be about perfect for your plans. Light enough to cut brush. Strong enough to cut many sized trees. You could run a 16 inch bar for nimble brush clearing and a 20 inch bar for tree work and firewood etc


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 6, 2016)

50cc it is. Really pondering that Dolmar 5105... 

Anyone had any experience with chainsaws direct or SLE equipment?


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 6, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> I agree 100 percent. I lost track of what your intended use will be. I re read the 1 st post.
> 
> A 50cc will be about perfect for your plans. Light enough to cut brush. Strong enough to cut many sized trees. You could run a 16 inch bar for nimble brush clearing and a 20 inch bar for tree work and firewood etc


Thoughts (since I'm looking at Husky's site) on the 455?


----------



## Sprinter (Mar 6, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> I agree 100 percent. I lost track of what your intended use will be. I re read the 1 st post.
> 
> A 50cc will be about perfect for your plans. Light enough to cut brush. Strong enough to cut many sized trees. You could run a 16 inch bar for nimble brush clearing and a 20 inch bar for tree work and firewood etc


It sounds like your needs are basically the same as mine.  I agree that you don't want to underestimate the importance of size and weight.  That's the main reason I went with a 40cc.  (Husq 440e).  My needs are modest but I just felled and cut up a few trees in the area of 12" dia. with no problem.  It has an 18 bar but I could have used a 16" just as well.  Sometimes I wish I'd gotten a 50cc head, but not often and the convenience of the 440e trumps the occasional need for more and I can borrow a bigger one if I need it.  But that's me and probably a 50 will work out well and be a little more versatile.  

For limbing and brush, a small saw is really nice to have, and most pros will have a small saw just for that.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 6, 2016)

For the trimming you mentioned, you want a light weight saw.  Much of it may also be accomplished much easier and safer with a pole saw or brush cutter (think weed whacker with saw blade).

Do you intend to produce firewood for heating your house or selling?


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 6, 2016)

TreePointer said:


> For the trimming you mentioned, you want a light weight saw.  Much of it may also be accomplished much easier and safer with a pole saw or brush cutter (think weed whacker with saw blade).
> 
> Do you intend to produce firewood for heating your house or selling?


Mostly trimming and some logs for firewood around the house. I'm not looking to cut down all the tress around my house by any means, but there are a couple I'd like to see go. I have neighbors though with other ideas about the tress on their property...


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 6, 2016)

I've cut honeysuckle, multiflora rose, and some out of control burning bush around a couple houses with a 346XP (16", 50cc, 10.6 lb.powerhead).  It got the job done, but I certainly wouldn't want anything heavier for those jobs.

A decent 50cc saw with a sharp full chisel chain can very effectively produce firewood.  I've had that saw in lots of hardwoods as wide as the bar is long, and it does very well.


----------



## Sprinter (Mar 6, 2016)

Fulkrum78 said:


> Mostly trimming and some logs for firewood around the house. I'm not looking to cut down all the tress around my house by any means, but there are a couple I'd like to see go. I have neighbors though with other ideas about the tress on their property...


I use my 440e to prepare about 3 cords of firewood a year including a lot of stuff in the woods.  I rarely wish I had more cc.  But I'm over 70 now and really appreciate the lighter weight.  I'm not selling on any brand or model, but there's a lot to be said for small saws.  I do appreciate the quality issue, though.


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 6, 2016)

[QUOTE="TreePointer, post: 2067100, member: 14645"

A decent 50cc saw with a sharp full chisel chain can very effectively cut wood.  I've had that saw in lots of hardwoods as wide as the bar, and it does very well.[/QUOTE]

Same here. I've got an 18 inch bar on my 2252 Jonsered 50cc saw and I've cut oaks as big as 30 inches. It just requires cutting from both sides. Yes its slow going compared to a bigger saw but it can do it no problem. Then it's light enough to use for clearing the buckthorn and for that I'm leaning over cutting horizontal at ground level. Also agree I wouldn't want anything bigger for brush and buckthorn.

Theres a reason a good 50cc saw is considered by many to be the perfect size saw for home and farm use.


----------



## Sprinter (Mar 6, 2016)

TreePointer said:


> I've cut honeysuckle, multiflora rose, and some out of control burning bush around a couple houses with a 346XP (16", 50cc, 10.6 lb.powerhead).  It got the job done, but I certainly wouldn't want anything heavier for those jobs.
> 
> A decent 50cc saw with a sharp full chisel chain can very effectively produce firewood.  I've had that saw in lots of hardwoods as wide as the bar is long, and it does very well.


I just read this post from TreePointer.  I see that the 346xp head is only slightly heavier than my 440, so I'd go for that one or similar...


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 6, 2016)

FWIW, one of my brothers does all that OP mentioned with a 42cc Craftsman.  It gets the job done and he's happy.


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 6, 2016)

One day, I'll need to deal with this in my front yard... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





And the middle of three in this one is dead...




But for the most part, nothing more than maybe 8-10" diameter to worry about?


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 6, 2016)

Since 2008, I've owned over a half dozen saws from 30cc to 80cc.  I trim, prune, and drop trees, and I often will produce 5+ cords of firewood per year on the 75+ acres I maintain on two separate sites.  When something needs to be cut with a chainsaw, the vast majority of the time I will pick up my 50cc saw with 16" bar.


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 6, 2016)

Fulkrum78 said:


> One day, I'll need to deal with this in my front yard...
> 
> And the middle of three in this one is dead...
> 
> But for the most part, nothing more than maybe 8-10" diameter to worry about?



I would have no issues over using a 50cc saw to process those trees into firewood.

You won't win any timed races to see how long it takes you to limb and buck up 16 inch length firewood rounds, but you will get it done with a 50cc saw. You can run up to a 20inch bar on a 50cc. That gives you well up to 40 inches to cut from side to side.

Again it will take a little longer. But it will do it. No sweat

If you were cutting trees like that all the time or doing it on a time schedule then sure perhaps step up to a 60cc but since you want one saw to do everything including the brush clearing, the 50cc will get those trees processed.

I wouldn't go any smaller though than 50cc for those trees. And having a higher output 50cc pro saw will be faster than the lower power rated ones you are also looking at. But they will all do the job


----------



## Sprinter (Mar 6, 2016)

Just having done a little more homework, It seems like 50 cc is quite a sweet spot.  Much larger, they get heavy fast.  The prices are modest and can get nearly anything done from small to large-ish.  I'm fine with my 40cc but I'd probably be a little happier with a 50 in the long run. 

I do think that one needs to carefully consider the various models in each category, though.  Considering that a chain saw is a long-term investment, a little more money is easily justifiable for an increase in quality and endurance.


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 7, 2016)

Went to the local dealer this morning. Really liked the Jonsered 2253. $475 before tax seem like a good deal to you guys? 20in bar


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 7, 2016)

The 2252 is the same saw as the Husqvarna 545, so I'd determine if I prefer Husqvarna's angled front handle or the straight across Jonsered handle.  Other than that, either one would be a good choice for a 50cc saw.

20" will give you reach, but it won't do as well buried in hardwoods.  I recommend 16 or 18".  My personal preference is 16" for balance, agility, and keeping things light on a 50cc saw.


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 7, 2016)

TreePointer said:


> It's the same saw as the Husqvarna 545, so I'd determine if I prefer Husqvarna's angled front handle or the straight across Jonsered handle.  Other than that, either one would be a good choice for a 50cc saw.
> 
> 20" will give you reach, but it won't do as well buried in hardwoods.  I recommend 16 or 18".  My personal preference is 16" for balance, agility, and keeping things light on a 50cc saw.


Sadly, they didn't have a 545 on hand to check out. Pretty much the same price for it...


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 7, 2016)

Fulkrum78 said:


> Went to the local dealer this morning. Really liked the Jonsered 2253. $475 before tax seem like a good deal to you guys? 20in bar



2253 ?? Awesome price it's the same as the husky 550xp.

The 2252 = 545 and both are lower HP and lower cost but exact same build and pro construction.

Again if it's the 2253 for $475 it's a sweet deal. That's what I paid for the 1/2 hp less 2252

2253 / 550xp is a very powerful 50cc saw.

I've never handled the Husky version in the 50cc all that much other than a few test cuts.  But I have in the 70cc . In my opinion the angled bar is nicer for limbing and over head cutting. But you get used to either.

For what it's worth I know you were looking at the Dolmar 5105, which will cut equally fast, and is just as well built,
but.....it doesn't have auto tune, is nowhere close to as nimble feeling, and I'm thinking it still has a catalytic muffler which will put off a lot of heat especially noticeable in warm cutting conditions. Also your Jonsered dealer is close by......seems like the Jred is a solid choice for you


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 7, 2016)

They only had a couple Husky models on the floor, mostly bigger pro models. The guys at the shop didn't have much good to say about the 455's ("Poulan saws, we fix then a lot").  Might call and ask about the 550xp out of curiosity, but I think I've found my saw... 

That's the cash discount (5%) price, which I'm fine with. Basically trying to decide whether to go get it this afternoon or wait a week till after my vacation....

The 2253 has the higher speed for limbing too, doesn't it?


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 7, 2016)

Fulkrum78 said:


> The 2253 has the higher speed for limbing too, doesn't it?



It's a little faster and higher output than the 2252. At $475 for new you are getting a sweet deal.

Think of this a new Stihl 261 is roughly $600. It's a nice 50cc saw but power is about identical to the 2253/550xp. And it has a plastic handle to boot ! And it's physically bigger and does not balance as well when cutting in think brush and dense woods. I've used a 261 for a few hours of cutting and there Is no way I'd trade one for my 2252/2253.

Awesome saw you will be happy

It will run a 20 inch no problem as long as it's .325 pitch. If you want regular 3/8 pitch I'd stay 18 inch or even better 16 inch. Your dealer should be willing to swap bar and chain ( and sprocket if changing pitch) for whatever you want since they are technically sold as power head only .


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 7, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> It's a little faster and higher output than the 2252. At $475 you are getting a sweet deal.
> 
> Think of this a new Stihl 261 is roughly $600. It's a nice saw but power is about identical to the 2253/550xp. And it has a plastic handle to boot ! And it's physically bigger and does not balance as well when cutting in think brush and dense woods. I've used a 261 for a few hours of cutting and there Is no way I'd trade one for my 2252/2253.
> 
> ...


The dealer made the comparison to the Stihl as well. 

I think my only thought might be to handle a husky saw on site to get an idea of the ergonomics, but otherwise... 

Pretty sure it's a .325 saw, forgot to ask...


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 7, 2016)

Ahh, yes, .325 and has PeakPulse for limbing...


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 7, 2016)

Fulkrum78 said:


> Ahh, yes, .325 and has PeakPulse for limbing...



My personal preference is .325 on a 50cc saw. Takes less power to turn the chain so more power in the cut

I could be wrong but those saws were selling for around $600 when they 1st came out. 

Makes me feel like I paid too much for my 2252 since I paid roughly $475. Oh well it is what it is as they say.

Also with auto tune it takes the saw roughly 1 to 3 minutes to adjust to the weather and temperature outside etc, so it may run less than ideal for that first couple of minutes. Then it sorts itself out. Completely normal and no reason to question it .

Post a picture when you get it


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 7, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> My personal preference is .325 on a 50cc saw. Takes less power to turn the chain so more power in the cut
> 
> I could be wrong but those saws were selling for around $600 when they 1st came out.
> 
> ...


Will do!

I called back about the 550xp, looks like that one is closer to six hundred before cash discount.


----------



## Wood Wules (Mar 7, 2016)

At my tractor supply they have a Jred 2250 on sale for 350. Sale probably over tomorrow. I don't know the difference between a 2250,2252 and a53.  

I have a 2240and do heavier cutting than you describe with no problems. The 2240 is 1.5 lbs lighter.


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 7, 2016)

Fulkrum78 said:


> Will do!
> 
> I called back about the 550xp, looks like that one is closer to six hundred before cash discount.



The 2253 = 550xp only difference is the color of the saw, and the angled handle, otherwise 100 percent same saw. Look at the manufacturer info on the Jred it will say made in Husqvarna Sweden, same saw.

Husky has stronger brand recognition which carries over to the used market. So if you plan to sell the saw in 5 years you will do better with Husky. But if you plan on making this a 10 or 20 year personal saw who cares about resale,  the Jred is cheaper entry price for same saw .

Plus if the dealer doesn't have any 550xp and they have a few 2253 left over then they will give you a deal to buy a 2253 vs ordering a new 550xp

You have stumbled upon a great price on a great pro 50cc saw. My advice for $475 brand new Jred 2253 take it and it should provide you a lifetime of service ( well my lifetime anyways let's just say a solid 20 years of moderate to heavy home and farm use ) if taken care of and maintained properly


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 7, 2016)

Home it goes!


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 7, 2016)

Sweet rest assured you have in many peoples opinions the most advanced best performing designed pro 50cc class saw currently available for sale.

$475 new ? Even more so.

It will take 4 or 5 tanks to fully break in. The saw will get stronger as you approach 5 plus tanks run through it. It will have no issues cutting your brush or cutting your bigger hard wood trees.

Enjoy the saw


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks to all for all of the advice!I can't wait to crank this thing up!


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 7, 2016)

Congrats on acquiring a very nice saw!

On the Jonsereds and Husqvarnas of that size, it often comes with a .325 NK (narrow kerf) bar and NK chain.  The chain should be something like Oregon 95VP, which Husqvarna calls H30 "Pixel" chain.  It makes for a very smooth combination.  If you want something more aggressive, slap a standard kerf, full chisel chain (like Stihl RS or Oregon LP/LPX) on that same narrow kerf bar.  I run Stihl RS chain on all my saws, regardless of brand.


----------



## jetsam (Mar 7, 2016)

I'd take the $500 you are looking at spending on a new 50cc, and go buy the used Makita 6401 and an Echo CS-310 30cc.

The 30cc Echo is a great saw and very light.  I processed probably 5 cords of wood with mine this year (though I just added a Dolmar 6400,  because the 30cc saw is really slow in big oak). 

Those two saws will cover your two jobs much better than one compromise saw,  and at the same price.


----------



## jetsam (Mar 8, 2016)

Well,  I fail at reading comprehension. 

I recently did a lot of saw research on 60cc saws,  and  the 60cc version of the saw you got was a top contender.  Very well reviewed saws,  hard to even find anyone who has a bad word for them.   Jealous of your magic autotune carb!


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 8, 2016)

All good. Might get a chance to play with it tomorrow!


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 9, 2016)

If you haven't already you might want to make sure the oiler is turned up on high. It's adjustable and the dial is underneath on the bottom of the saw.

I only mention this because when I bought mine the oiler was set low. I didn't think to check it and started cutting and the chain dried up in the middle of the cut. I set it to high and no problems since. Every saw I've ever purchased if the oiler was adjustable it comes set on high. So I was surprised this one was set on low. Your dealer may have already set it to high.

Oil is cheap and I just leave mine set on high. More lubrication the better for chain and bar life etc


----------



## jetsam (Mar 9, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> If you haven't already you might want to make sure the oiler is turned up on high. It's adjustable and the dial is underneath on the bottom of the saw.
> 
> I only mention this because when I bought mine the oiler was set low. I didn't think to check it and started cutting and the chain dried up in the middle of the cut. I set it to high and no problems since. Every saw I've ever purchased if the oiler was adjustable it comes set on high. So I was surprised this one was set on low. Your dealer may have already set it to high.
> 
> Oil is cheap and I just leave mine set on high. More lubrication the better for chain and bar life etc



My new saw's manual states that the oiler comes adjusted to 50%, but it was set to 100% and functioning at 0%.

Be sure to run the saw wide open above a light colored surface (like a piece of wood) until you see a line of oil being slung off the chain.


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 9, 2016)

Dealer actually did that before I left the shop!


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 9, 2016)

Fulkrum78 said:


> Dealer actually did that before I left the shop!



Sounds like you have a good dealer. If they start the saw and run it, and go over it with you in detail, then they are a good dealer in my book


----------



## jetsam (Mar 9, 2016)

Fulkrum78 said:


> Dealer actually did that before I left the shop!



Well, do it again every day. It's a good habit that will help you identify oiler issues (clogged filter, forgot to put oil in, whatever).


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 9, 2016)

jetsam said:


> Well, do it again every day. It's a good habit that will help you identify oiler issues (clogged filter, forgot to put oil in, whatever).



Same here.  I always make sure I can see bar oil coming off the bar tip before I cut anything.


----------



## branchburner (Mar 10, 2016)

jetsam said:


> I'd take the $500 you are looking at spending on a new 50cc, and go buy the used Makita 6401 and an Echo CS-310 30cc.
> 
> The 30cc Echo is a great saw and very light.  I processed probably 5 cords of wood with mine this year (though I just added a Dolmar 6400,  because the 30cc saw is really slow in big oak).
> 
> Those two saws will cover your two jobs much better than one compromise saw,  and at the same price.



Yes.

A little late for me to chime in now, but that is exactly what I'd suggest. I spent years with a single 50cc saw that served me well. I then added the little Echo brand new for $200, and then later the used Makita for $300 when my Husky 350 was about ready to retire. (I destroyed the Makita by dropping a tree on it, so replaced that with a CS-590).

In hindsight, I wish I'd spent all those years with both one big and one little saw, rather than a single mid-sized one, as there are always a million uses for the smaller, lighter saw as well as the greater ease/speed and occasional need (for me) with bigger trees to run a 20"+ bar on a more powerful saw. As I'm putting on some age, I really appreciate the lighter saw for the lighter jobs, and the time-saving of a big saw that bucks logs like cutting butter. I'd never go back to a single saw.


----------



## jetsam (Mar 10, 2016)

branchburner said:


> Yes.
> 
> A little late for me to chime in now, but that is exactly what I'd suggest. I spent years with a single 50cc saw that served me well. I then added the little Echo brand new for $200, and then later the used Makita for $300 when my Husky 350 was about ready to retire. (I destroyed the Makita by dropping a tree on it, so replaced that with a CS-590).
> 
> In hindsight, I wish I'd spent all those years with both one big and one little saw, rather than a single mid-sized one, as there are always a million uses for the smaller, lighter saw as well as the greater ease/speed and occasional need (for me) with bigger trees to run a 20"+ bar on a more powerful saw. As I'm putting on some age, I really appreciate the lighter saw for the lighter jobs, and the time-saving of a big saw that bucks logs like cutting butter. I'd never go back to a single saw.



What do you think of that CS-590? It was the lowest priced candidate in my search for a 60+cc saw, and I was really tempted by it because my CS-310 has been such a great saw and the price point is something else for a 60cc.


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 10, 2016)

branchburner said:


> Yes.
> 
> A little late for me to chime in now, but that is exactly what I'd suggest. I spent years with a single 50cc saw that served me well. I then added the little Echo brand new for $200, and then later the used Makita for $300 when my Husky 350 was about ready to retire. (I destroyed the Makita by dropping a tree on it, so replaced that with a CS-590).
> 
> In hindsight, I wish I'd spent all those years with both one big and one little saw, rather than a single mid-sized one, as there are always a million uses for the smaller, lighter saw as well as the greater ease/speed and occasional need (for me) with bigger trees to run a 20"+ bar on a more powerful saw. As I'm putting on some age, I really appreciate the lighter saw for the lighter jobs, and the time-saving of a big saw that bucks logs like cutting butter. I'd never go back to a single saw.



I've never run a echo 590. But according to the stats the echo 590 puts out less power than the 2253 that the Original poster settled on.

I Agree with the overall usefulness of a small saw like a 30cc to 40cc for tons of home use applications. I Also agree the Makita / Dolmar 6400 will certainly out cut a 50cc 2253. It should it's an absolutely fantastic 64cc saw.

But in all honesty that 50cc pro 2253 that the original poster picked up will certainly be as capable or more capable even than an average performing 55cc to 60cc homeowner saw.  It's rated at just under 4hp and claimed weight of 11lbs that's hard to beat. Especially when they normally sell for $600 and he got it for $475.

And it sounded like he wanted just one saw. I myself like having a small and big saw so I agree with your thoughts on that but some folks like the simplicity of one tool to do many jobs.


----------



## branchburner (Mar 10, 2016)

jetsam said:


> What do you think of that CS-590? It was the lowest priced candidate in my search for a 60+cc saw, and I was really tempted by it because my CS-310 has been such a great saw and the price point is something else for a 60cc.



No regrets. If any of the local Home Depots had a used Makita/Dolmar, I would have gone that route again, but didn't really want to spend the extra bucks on a new one. (At $300 used I thought it was great, a big step up over my 50cc.)  I have not put a huge number of hours on the bigger Echo yet, but I'm very happy with it so far. Has to be the best bang for the buck going.


----------



## branchburner (Mar 10, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> I've never run a echo 590. But according to the stats the echo 590 puts out less power than the 2253 that the Original poster settled on.
> .



It sounds like a great saw for $475... not saying the CS590 would be any better as an only saw, just saying, grab the Dolmar for $300 from HD and you got plenty of change left over for a little saw, too! Having a too-powerful saw for doing small-saw jobs is not only a PITA, but sometimes to me seems more dangerous.


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 10, 2016)

branchburner said:


> It sounds like a great saw for $475... not saying the CS590 would be any better as an only saw, just saying, grab the Dolmar for $300 from HD and you got plenty of change left over for a little saw, too! Having a too-powerful saw for doing small-saw jobs is not only a PITA, but sometimes to me seems more dangerous.



I agree especially about using too big a saw especially when in tight conditions such as in dense woods and your trying to limb tree tops laying on the ground. It's nice having a lightweight saw for that extra maneuverability.

I'm familiar with the Makita / Dolmar 6400 and yes it's rather big and heavy to be your only saw. If perhaps you just buck big rounds for firewood and never cut brush and buckthorn, etc you don't need a small saw. But for most people it's handy to have a small light weight saw


----------



## Wood Wules (Mar 10, 2016)

I think Fulcrum made a big mistake.  He way over sawed. The 2253 is a pro saw that can be used at work. I just can't see mostly cutting brush and small trees with a 2253.

 There were a few posts that said most of the time they use a 30 cc. I have a 2240 that would do what Fulkrum wants with no problem. It weights 1.5 lbs less and costs 200 less.

He should return the 2253 pronto!


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wood Wules said:


> I think Fulcrum made a big mistake.  He way over sawed. The 2253 is a pro saw that can be used at work. I just can't see mostly cutting brush and small trees with a 2253.
> 
> There were a few posts that said most of the time they use a 30 cc. I have a 2240 that would do what Fulkrum wants with no problem. It weights 1.5 lbs less and costs 200 less.
> 
> He should return the 2253 pronto!


Highly unlikely at this point, really enjoying the saw!  Probably more saw than I need, but the same can be said of many things in my home lol.


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wait until that 2253 gets broke in. You'll not stop smiling until you have to start loading all the wood you cut with it. 
You got a really good deal too. I paid $480 for a 2252 but am still pleased with it.


----------



## jetsam (Mar 10, 2016)

branchburner said:


> It sounds like a great saw for $475... not saying the CS590 would be any better as an only saw, just saying, grab the Dolmar for $300 from HD and you got plenty of change left over for a little saw, too! Having a too-powerful saw for doing small-saw jobs is not only a PITA, but sometimes to me seems more dangerous.



They're $399 new at Home Depot.  Definitely less power than a 64cc Makita, but also cheaper. I was tempted by the 590 because I like my little Echo 310 so much! Wound up going with a new Dolmar 64cc, though, because I wanted something that wouldn't struggle too much with a 24" bar, and the Echo was on the low end of the HP chart in the 60cc crowd.  I don't doubt that the Echo would have worked for me, though.

One thing about the Makita/Dolmar 64 is that if you are getting it for a 'big' saw, you can upgrade it 79 or 84cc for not much money.

Neither one of these saws has the new magic carb like most of the new Huskies do.


----------



## Wood Wules (Mar 10, 2016)

I doubt there's much difference between a 2252 and a 2253 just marketing hype. 

Obviously the 2253 is a better saw for the pro than the 2240 but you could have a spirited argument as to which is better for the light use amateur.

I wish Fulkrum the best of luck with his new saw. It should help build some muscle. As for the brush it better watch out!


----------



## branchburner (Mar 10, 2016)

jetsam said:


> They're $399 new at Home Depot.  Definitely less power than a 64cc Makita, but also cheaper. .



Yes, I got my 590 for $375 at a dealer, with warranty and a good rep for service (one reason not to buy at HD) The $300 was referring to the used Makita at HD. If had a choice between the two, I would take the used Makita (if available) over the new Echo for $100 less, and run either with a 20" bar.

But I would not want either to be my ONLY saw... if I was going to only own a single saw, it would be 40-50cc with a 16 or 18" bar, I think. Nearly all of the wood I buck is 6-16" diameter, or smaller when doing limbs or brush. I have struggled through pretty giant oaks and maples with an 18" bar though, and boy it's nice to have a REAL saw in those situations. The difference then between 50cc at 18" and 64cc at 20" is easy to notice and appreciate.

I also have a little 14" Homelite XL that's about 30-some years old... I love that little thing for light work!


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wood Wules said:


> I doubt there's much difference between a 2252 and a 2253 just marketing



There's a subject titled " detuned " in the gear section from a couple days ago. Can't be more than a page back check it out if you want detailed explanation with pictures about differences between certain pro saws.

As for the 2252 vs 2253. I have a 2252. I use this saw for work part time on a tree service crew I help out on ( buddy of mine owns the company) I have a regular job so it's just a side gig. Anyways the difference in power between the 2 is roughly 1/2 hp. I wanted more power out of mine so I had it ported and muffler modded. In Fulkrums case whether or not he needed the extra power is really up to him but he got such a great deal on that saw I don't blame him one bit because I would have purchased the same saw as he did.

I get where your coming from on spending less but the nice thing with the 2253 it will last him for years and it can do a lot bigger range of cutting than the 2240 should the need arise.

Hey Fishnuts I also paid close to $480 for my 2252 man I'm so jealous of being able to get the higher output model for what we paid ! Darn  oh well

I ported mine so now I've got over $600 into it. But it screams. Man does it scream. It's not that terribly far behind my 70cc saw when cutting 20 inch oak and whatnot.


----------



## Wood Wules (Mar 10, 2016)

Woodhog makes my point. He uses his 2252 for work on a tree service crew.


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wood Wules said:


> Woodhog makes my point. He uses his 2252 for work on a tree service crew.


 
Yes I do but I bought it for my personal use first. I also have a pro 70cc saw again for me to maintain my woods.

My buddy is cheap. I can use one of his many saws on the few trucks in his work fleet if I want , but then he complains and yells at me to not beat up his stuff. I then remind him with a few choice words that I really don't need this job I already have a good job but I enjoy the work, like the extra money, and like the free fire wood whenever I want to throw extra in my truck !

Woodwules I understand where your coming from.  But I also understand Fulcrums point of getting a nice tool right from the start and never having to worry about it . If your 2240 works for your needs that's awesome and be happy you didn't have to spend $500 plus on a saw. But if your wood cutting needs change, and you get yourself something bigger ( home or pro model doesn't matter ) then that's good too.


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 13, 2016)

Finally made it outside and got to try out the saw. It cuts through most everything like butter. A bit heavy, but I'm willing to deal with that for the job it does. It seems to idle a bit rough when it first starts, but I think my premixed fuel might be a bit old.  

Overall quite happy!


----------



## drz1050 (Mar 13, 2016)

What mix are you using? Echo recommends 50:1 for the CS590 I have, but I've found it's a little happier running 32:1.


----------



## Fulkrum78 (Mar 13, 2016)

Husky 50:1 premix I had for my leaf blower.  I'll grab a new gas tank after my vacation and mix my own...


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Fulkrum78 said:


> It seems to idle a bit rough when it first starts, but I think my premixed fuel might be a bit old.
> 
> Overall quite happy!



With the auto tune it will run rough the first minute or two. It's the auto tune system adjusting itself to the humidity, temperature, etc. Normal for a auto tune saw

But fresh pre mix is always good


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 13, 2016)

Yep, with AutoTune (and M-Tronic from Stihl), it is important to follow the initial use procedures/instructions as outlined in the manual.


----------

